# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It is time for the forum to forum mock draft again, we will run a first round mock draft in the next month. Each pick will be determined in the respective team forum and can take up until 24 hours. If there is an almost unanimous opinion it might take less sometimes, but the goal is to get as many votes as possible to have a solid overview. 

Of course you are allowed to vote if you are not a fan of the team, actually we want to encourage all of our posters to participate since some team forums need a helping hand. Like last year, there will also be a poll asking if they pick will be traded or not. The results can be seen in the first post of this thread, I will update it each day and post the links to the respective thread where you can vote.

Here is hoping for a great mock draft :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - *DeAndre Jordan*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights* - _Pick will be traded_
17. Toronto Raptors - *Chase Budinger*
18. Washington Wizards - *Roy Hibbert*
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - *Chris Douglas-Roberts* - _Pick will be traded_
20. Denver Nuggets - *Nicolas Batum*

21. New Jersey Nets - *Brandon Rush*
22. Orlando Magic - *JaVale McGee*
23. Utah Jazz - *Robin Lopez*
24. Seattle Supersonics - *Serge Ibaka*
25. Houston Rockets - *Courtney Lee* - _Pick will be traded_
26. San Antonio Spurs - *Kosta Koufos*
27. New Orleans Hornets - *JJ Hickson*
28. Memphis Grizzlies - *Bill Walker*
29. Detroit Pistons - *Alexis Ajinca*
30. Boston Celtics - *Mario Chalmers*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

#1 - Chicago Bulls


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The votes for the first overall pick are conducted, Derrick Rose beats out Michael Beasley comfortably. On to the next pick:

#2 - Miami Heat


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not surprisingly Beasley was the unanimous choice, now to the more interesting and less predictable part:

#3 - Minnesota Timberwolves


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mayo takes the third spot comfortably, let's move on to Seattle:

#4 - Seattle Supersonics


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bayless is number 4, let's see if we can get some sort of debate for the next pick:

#5 - Memphis Grizzlies


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Write down Lopez for #5, on to the Knicks pick:

#6 - New York Knicks

Btw, this is not my personal information thread :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Gallinari is #6.

#7 - Los Angeles Clippers


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

oh, i thought this was just where you posted the picks / links to whose's next...

in that case, i hope the grizz wake up and don't waste their pick on lopez. there are so many other better players they could get right there.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> oh, i thought this was just where you posted the picks / links to whose's next...
> 
> in that case, i hope the grizz wake up and don't waste their pick on lopez. there are so many other better players they could get right there.


I agree. ESPN is reporting today that Lopez might be the guy with the most potential to slip in the draft, it took some time for them to realize it.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Someone school me on this Randolph kid.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I like this kind of stuff. Good job.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I like this kind of stuff. Good job.


Thanks.



thaKEAF said:


> Someone school me on this Randolph kid.


http://www.basketballforum.com/prospect-profiles/382906-anthony-randolph.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Eric Gordon takes #7 although the votes suggest that the pick will be traded. He won't be eligible for further picks nonetheless:

#8 - Milwaukee Bucks


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Randolph and Love were close, but Augustin is the pick. However it was also voted that the pick will be traded which could very well be the case. Charlotte is next:

#9 - Charlotte Bobcats


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kevin Love takes it, but once again it has been voted that the pick will be traded. 

#10 - New Jersey Nets


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Darrell Arthur gone at #10. Indiana is on the clock:

#11 - Indiana Pacers


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

the clippers would be stupid to trade gordon. they need a SG almost as bad as they need a PG


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Russell Westbrook to Indiana at #11, on to the Kings:

#12 - Sacramento Kings


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Joe Alexander is the choice for the Kings and #12. I think the next one will be most active:

#13 - Portland Trailblazers


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Portland fans voted Anthony Randolph, but the majority also thinks that the pick will be traded. 

#14 - Golden State Warriors


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Only 3 pages from them. Major disappointment.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Only 3 pages from them. Major disappointment.


I think they are too caught up in the Rudy hype. :azdaja:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

croco said:


> I think they are too caught up in the Rudy hype. :azdaja:


Who, if not for D'Antoni, would still be a ****ing Sun :sadbanana:


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

croco said:


> I think they are too caught up in the Rudy hype. :azdaja:



Who has a lot more chance of being a success in the NBA than the #13 pick. Not unreasonable, really.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

andalusian said:


> Who has a lot more chance of being a success in the NBA than the #13 pick. Not unreasonable, really.


It's definitely not unreasonable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Donte Greene to Portland, now to the Suns:

#15 - Phoenix Suns


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jordan barely wins, on to the Sixers:

#16 - Philadelphia 76ers


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Speights to Philly if the pick is not traded.

#17 - Toronto Raptors


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Budinger to Toronto, interesting choice, Batum was second. A lot of good players still available for the next teams.

#18 - Washington Wizards


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Hibbert is No. 18, hopefully activity will increase again in Cleveland:

#19 - Cleveland Cavaliers


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

CDR is the choice if the pick is not traded. Denver is next:

#20 - Denver Nuggets


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Batum to the Nuggets. The Nets are the first team that will pick for the second time:

#21 - New Jersey Nets


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandon Rush is the pick for the Nets, Orlando is next:

#22 - Orlando Magic


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Nets with the Kansas duo in the first...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> Nets with the Kansas duo in the first...


Not bad at all.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

maybe. I like Rush, but there are some bigs still on the board that I like more than Arthur.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JaVale McGee to Orlando. Eight picks to go:

#23 - Utah Jazz


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Robin Lopez to the Jazz. Let's get some more activity for the last seven picks:

#24 - Seattle Supersonics


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Six picks to go, let's finish strong:

#25 - Houston Rockets


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Good to see the Raptors getting Budinger.....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> Good to see the Raptors getting Budinger.....


We can't redo it, the draft is only a week away.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Courtney Lee to the Rockets if the pick is not traded. On to New Orleans:

#26 - New Orleans Hornets


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good work on keeping this going croco. Courtney Lee would be a good pickup for them also.


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

Hornets have the 27th, the 26th pick belongs to the Spurs... just sayin' !


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kicito said:


> Hornets have the 27th, the 26th pick belongs to the Spurs... just sayin' !


It's changed already.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Koufos to the Spurs, Hornets are next.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JJ Hickson is the choice for the Hornets, three picks left:

#28 - Memphis Grizzlies


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bill Walker to the Grizzlies, two to go:

#29 - Detroit Pistons


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ajinca to Pistons and the Celtics will close it:

#30 - Boston Celtics


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

And we complete this mock with Mario Chalmers going to the Celtics. 

Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - *DeAndre Jordan*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights* - _Pick will be traded_
17. Toronto Raptors - *Chase Budinger*
18. Washington Wizards - *Roy Hibbert*
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - *Chris Douglas-Roberts* - _Pick will be traded_
20. Denver Nuggets - *Nicolas Batum*

21. New Jersey Nets - *Brandon Rush*
22. Orlando Magic - *JaVale McGee*
23. Utah Jazz - *Robin Lopez*
24. Seattle Supersonics - *Serge Ibaka*
25. Houston Rockets - *Courtney Lee* - _Pick will be traded_
26. San Antonio Spurs - *Kosta Koufos*
27. New Orleans Hornets - *JJ Hickson*
28. Memphis Grizzlies - *Bill Walker*
29. Detroit Pistons - *Alexis Ajinca*
30. Boston Celtics - *Mario Chalmers*


Thoughts ?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Should we do this again next year, change the format or just completely remove it because it takes so long and during the process only one rumor can upset everything.


----------

